# Slim fit/Tailor fit Jacket?



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys and girls,

I'm not to good in the jacket department so I'm looking for a slim fit jacket with some length to it. Something I can take on the hill on a warmer day and use it on the streets. Doesn't really matter if it's a shell or not. Post up whatever you know of and i'll take a look at it.

I found this Thieves Jacket | Cappel Snowboard Jackets | Ride Snowboards 2011-2012
Seems like it's a more tailor fit. Looking for stuff like that. 

I'm 6',1" if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi,

Have you checked out Holden? 

Also, L1 might have something you're looking for.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

L1, Holden, 686xFallen, AirBlaster, thirtyTwo.


----------



## jellybird3 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll second people's thoughts on Holden. I'm 6' and 170 lbs. and Holden jackets fit perfectly.


----------



## 0100 (Feb 11, 2011)

This drives me crazy on all kinds of tops (jackets, shirts, sweaters, etc).

I have a 40" chest and a 31" waist.

My chest puts me in a medium and my waist puts me in a small with just about every company. If I go medium the chest fits good but my waist is way to baggy. If I go small my chest is way too tight.

I wish companies would start making a more athletic tailored fit.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

i have the thieves jacket. i really like it. i was unsure about getting a slim fit jacket and how i would look in it (i am 6'1' 165) but i have received a great many compliments on it and i havent seen anyone else with anyone remotely similar. i have also worn it out for things other than snowboarding and it looks rad as a street jacket. any other question let me know.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

Backcountry.com's house brand stoic makes slim fit jackets that have some really good tech in them. And they aren't ridiculously priced either. I've had the bombshell for 2 years and really like it.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Id look at ski jacket brands. They are much more tailored then most boarding jackets. Spyder makes nice stiff, and so does Toni Sailer (although pricey).


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys! I think i'm going to go for the Cappel jacket.


----------



## imposter (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea how thick is the Pace jacket from Holden? Is it just a shell or does it have some insulation? Im looking at a great deal online...


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Check out the bonfire brighton...tailored fit...Plus 20k waterproofing...and def can take to the streets.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

I just got a Bonfire Mt Hood jacket. I'm 6'2", 180lbs, 40" chest, 32" waist and the medium fits perfect. It's a pretty slim cut


----------



## Cristina114 (Jun 12, 2013)

I think u try this slim fit jacket is very comfortable jacket and reliable i hope u like this i bought this jacket this site http://www.leathersclub.com/slim-fit-leather-jackets.html check it.


----------



## Fredharry (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey .... Lets check out my new latest Slim Fit Jackets design for men and women at really discounted price and free shipment to USA, UK and Canada. See here (Slim Fit Outfit's) .


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Fredharry said:


> Hey .... Lets check out my new latest Slim Fit Jackets design for men and women at really discounted price and free shipment to USA, UK and Canada. See here (Slim Fit Outfit's) .


Hey, let's post something to do with snowboarding!
Those aren't snowboarding jackets.


----------



## Osiry (Aug 6, 2015)

I spent quite a awhile trying to find a nice looking slim fit jacket, ended up going for the groovstar generation in black/grey.
It's perfect in the shoulders and nice and fitted around the waist. It's long in the hem/arms so perfect for skinny tall people. I'm 6'2 and 75kg, the small fits me perfectly.

Groovstar Outerwear Company


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

This is one weird ass thread started in 12 and necroed several times since. Not sure why people be wanting real tight jackets for boarding sounds pretty **** to me surely functionality comes first?

Anyway I have Groovestar jacket they're a NZ co right? Not widely available I think. It looks nice but the quality is pretty shoddy. Was cheap so I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Alpine fit?


----------



## Osiry (Aug 6, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> This is one weird ass thread started in 12 and necroed several times since. Not sure why people be wanting real tight jackets for boarding sounds pretty **** to me surely functionality comes first?.


Haha if you're talking function over form I don't get why you'd go for a baggy loose jacket that flaps around and doesn't contain heat properly. There's a big difference between a tight jacket, and a jacket that fits properly. I can still layer under mine just fine and it doesn't restrict movement.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Osiry said:


> Haha if you're talking function over form I don't get why you'd go for a baggy loose jacket that flaps around and doesn't contain heat properly. There's a big difference between a tight jacket, and a jacket that fits properly. I can still layer under mine just fine and it doesn't restrict movement.


Not baggy or tight just properly fitted. Most decent gear has cinches to adjust anyhow?


----------

